

The first Open Whisper Systems Spring Break Of Code - marshray
http://www.whispersystems.org/blog/spring-break-of-code/

======
marshray
You know, a deal like that doesn't come along very often for _anyone_.

If you've put in the time and energy to develop the talent to qualify for this
gig, you could have done worse.

That is all.

